# Hi



## Rooster (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm new, I'm 17 years old and i'm concerned that i might have IBS. I'm very worried and embarrassed to talk to anyone about this, its amazing i'm typing it now. But anyway, I have frequent visits to the bathroom (maybe 2-3), but i dont have D or C. I do occassionally find blood but its never in a vast amount. I'm worried and need some advice. Thanks.


----------



## IBS4me223 (Jun 19, 2004)

I would talk to your doctor about it.


----------



## Gassylassy (May 28, 2004)

Have you been checked for crohn's because blood in your stool is a symptom. I would see your doctor about that.


----------



## Rooster (Jun 14, 2004)

I get the feeling i should, but i have a slight fear of doctors. I know it sounds stupid but i dont think i could cope with going in there and telling him something like that.How serious is crohns?


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Rooster,I know this is a very embarrassing thing to talk about, but remember that docs have heard a lot of stuff that is way out there. Make up your mind to see your doc. Bring a list of questions with you, and tell him/her all of your symptoms. Ibs is a very common condition and please don't feel embarrassed especially here, we all know how it is. You do need to see your doc, just to eliminate other possibilities. hang in there.


----------



## soft (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi Rooster. Trust me, there is nothing you could say to a doctor that he hasn't heard before. Maybe you could write it on a piece of paper and give it to him if you can't say it. Blood in your stool is not normal and you need to get this checked out. Maybe your mom/dad/aunt or somebody could go with you. It may just be hemmoroids but please get it checked out.


----------

